# Forum changes



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry don't like it makes the forum look messy

J
Xx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Lollypop86 said:


> Sorry don't like it makes the forum look messy
> 
> J
> Xx


what changes are you talking about? looks the same to me :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

the sponsors now underneath the market as an open section rather than going to the smaller one.....

.....it makes it look really messy and too much going on

J
xx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I hardly look at the forum from that view and wouldn't say it looks messy, just different :? but I know how you like to pick faults 

not sure the sponsors would agree :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

They probably wouldnt, they are after all the ones who pay the company who own the TTF and notthe TTF itself 

Just saying it looks messy there is too much going on down that end of the screen, I always like to browse down to see birthdays etc because I'm nice like that

J
xx


----------

